# Expressions Of Sonadora



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem inspired by young lady of expressions in her face as to tell a story with every glimpse or whim of her eyes or mouth.

Dawn rises as morrow begins 
slumber of night 
still be upon my dreams 
as Sonadora with angelic visage 
of devious playfulness climbs upon

Mane with light of sun enflamed 
crimson flows about my Sonadora 
as waves in glory of deity 
it be my sonadora to glow 
as warm as twinkle 
in sparkle ever bright 

Lips glossy in lexis 
assert sensuality 
as with kiss of allure 
acquaints upon my tenderness 
Sonadora with delicacy of caress 
delivers sweetness of adolescence 
root of mine to awaken as with boldness 
my Sonadora’s tongue savors 

My Sonadora be as visage of splendor 
capturing wonder of coquet joy 
my Sonadora as child with toy 
desire in eye a azure 
delivers upon my root 
warmth of youthful sexuality 

Oh, my Sonadora as Freia 
with devotion she gazes 
as my fingers dare 
upon delicate tresses 
of her crown 
whilst lust cometh upon 
growth of my longing 

Beauty my Sonadora 
be as painting of master 
in act of sheer bliss 
to be enhanced as 
mirage in Sonadora’s eyes 

Devilish she care with glee 
casting stare upon me 
as in slide of body or fate’s glide 
she transform with lustful malice 
descending upon my taste 
with desire’s red rose 

Lips of flower’s intimacy 
does my Sonadora caress mine 
teasing as if pleasing 
while placing embrace 
as queen upon throne 

My Sonadora tempting with rose 
does but permit palate of tongue 
to rise as stroke delivered 
provoking that I might reach fruit 
beyond thus to descend 
as feather in wind, fickle in ways 
to my painful yearning 

Ay Sonadora bring upon me 
to despair as with devil of eyes 
in jest comic she charm 
scent of mine with fragrance 
of her rose’s perfume 

My Sonadora’s rose 
have way upon mine 
paradise does my senses 
fervently imbibe from oasis 
of my Sonadora drenching 
with torrent passions as all 
be wine of my Sonadora

Expression of my Sonadora 
be as melody of symphony 
in harmony of arousing 
flashing images emerging 
silk skin from my Sonadora 
does take ways with mine 

My Sonadora as damsel on steed 
does she turn to gallop 
as with haste my Sonadora 
mount that mine might 
intrude femininity’s passage 

Deepest of sensations 
be our ride in clouds 
as flight of rage commences 
gaze of my Sonadora glistens 
in pride as with force of Brunhilde 
does my Sonadora reign upon servant 
with hypnotic fashions of coquet 

Storms of fury we face 
with courage we pass 
in boldness our crises 
do we encounter 
my Sonadora with fury 
reaches conclusion of frenzy 
my Sonadora with soprano of sigh 
cries our aria in high 
as nails of blood does ours end


----------

